# Isp decimator g string vs mxr smart gate vs rocktron guitar silencer???



## thuglyduckling2 (Apr 7, 2011)

So i am in need of a good gate and my head is about to explode from trying to decide between these pedals....

My chain as of right now is a mk vex deluxe>boss tu-2>crybaby>maxxon od808>mxr smartgate>mesa dual rec 100 watt solo head>marshall 1960 bv 4x12 w/2 v30's and 2 g12's and for the loop I run a rocktron hush pedal.

I like the idea of the smart gate but it really does cut some of my sustain and to get that to stop i get to much feedback at that point......

I love my hush it works wonders so im thinking maybe this new guitar silencer by rocktron is awesome but ive heard nothing about it and as for the g string ive heard plenty of good about it but never tried one(ha)...... can anyone help me cause id like to return this smart gate and get something better if i can?

The gain on my od and head are both a little under 12 o clock and im using the stock [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rockfield Black Betty (active) pups that i lowered.
[/FONT]


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 7, 2011)

Out of the 2 noise gates I've owned (ISPDecimator $139)(BOSS NS-2) The ISP lit it up. I think running it at about 9-10:00 even enhances your signal fidelity. I run the 81 pickup so noise ain't much problem anyway, but to my ears it just cleans (in a good way) up your signal a little.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 7, 2011)

im going through the same issues right now.

ive hear only good things about the ISP stuff. But what im confused by is the G-string version. if im not mistaken its designed to be used in the four cable method and.

i think im going ISP

BUT...theres the MXR smart gate...


----------



## thuglyduckling2 (Apr 7, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> im going through the same issues right now.
> 
> ive hear only good things about the ISP stuff. But what im confused by is the G-string version. if im not mistaken its designed to be used in the four cable method and.
> 
> ...



have you looked into the rocktron guitar silencer? its also a four 1/4" input output style for the front and back of an amp and its also cheaper than the g string. as i mentioned above i have the hush which is an awesome pedal but its not really a gate. i just wish i could try the thing out


----------



## 155 (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah im waitin for a review of the guitar silencer....just order it if it sucks send it back


----------



## ibanez4lifesz (Apr 7, 2011)

ISP is the way to go for noise reduction, no questions asked!


----------



## Inazone (Apr 7, 2011)

I had the original Rocktron Guitar Silencer rack unit, as well as the Hush IICX, Hush IIB and the blue two-button pedal from several years back. It's worth pointing out that there is a difference between the Hush _product name_ and Hush _function_. The Hush _function_ is separate from a traditional noise gate, and is the component that primarily reduces hiss and buzz. The Guitar Silencer acts as two different components, with the gate portion being more suited toward killing feedback.

I know that ISP came to the forefront over the past few years, but now that Rocktron finally came back to treating the Hush and gate functions as two separate things in a single device, it's really worth considering. My drummer just bought the new Guitar Silencer pedal for his recording studio, and I'm going to try it out tomorrow night to see if it's worth replacing my older Hush pedal.


----------



## amarshism (Apr 7, 2011)

Have no experience with the others but am loving the ISP in my rack.


----------



## Rossness (Apr 7, 2011)

ibanez4lifesz said:


> ISP is the way to go for noise reduction, no questions asked!



+1


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the standard Decimator. Thing works very well.
My Ampeg used to scream like crazy. Now it's extremely quiet and tone and everything is the same.


----------



## sh4z (Apr 7, 2011)

I have the Pedal ISP Decimator G-String - It works! I run mine through in front of and in the effects loop of my amp. When I stop playing there is literally no noise at all. For tight punchy palm muted rhythm  awesome. I have not noticed any negative tone suck or sustain loss ** Providing you dial the isp correctly ** 

The only issue I have is with my amp's reverb. due to how the decimator g-string works - it cuts reverb instead of letting it trail off. This can be fixed by running reverb and/or delay effects after the decimator.


----------



## Double A (Apr 7, 2011)

sh4z said:


> I have the Pedal ISP Decimator G-String - It works! I run mine through in front of and in the effects loop of my amp. When I stop playing there is literally no noise at all. For tight punchy palm muted rhythm  awesome. I have not noticed any negative tone suck or sustain loss ** Providing you dial the isp correctly **
> 
> The only issue I have is with my amp's reverb. due to how the decimator g-string works - it cuts reverb instead of letting it trail off. This can be fixed by running reverb and/or delay effects after the decimator.


I can vouch for the ISP Decimator G String too. I use it with an already noisy 6505+ with an even noisier Ibanez TS7 and a Keeley 4 knob compressor pedal that also adds a little bit more drive and my rig is dead quiet. Nothing when I am not playing. When I turn the g string off it is like hearing 1000 snakes coming at you. I honestly do not know how I had ever played my amp without the G String. 

But like Sh4z says, any effects like delay, reverb etc need to be placed after the Decimator. Not really a big deal it would be the same set up with any noise suppressor.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 14, 2011)

Resurrect the thread!!! I was about to start a new thread but glad I did a search.

So I have a chance to buy a Rocktron Guitar Silencer for $50 but know squat about it. Anyone try one out yet??? Reviews, experience, heard from a buddy..... anything??? I dont want it to sell but I dont want to buy it if it sucks!!


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 14, 2011)

i decided on the G-String personally.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely ISP. I've owned the Boss ns-2 as well and it wasn't nearly as good. I've also used my mate's mxr smartgate a couple of times and it was pretty good as well, though not a patch on the ISP.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 14, 2011)

If I could find one for $50 I may choose that!! But tight budget minded people like myself Im almost gonna go with the Rocktron solely on price and hope it doesnt suck haha!


----------



## Inazone (Apr 15, 2011)

The Rocktron won't suck. I've tried the new Hush (not Guitar Silencer) and it does a pretty good job. The Guitar Silencer will work better, but costs $100.


----------



## ryan9896 (Apr 15, 2011)

ibanez4lifesz said:


> ISP is the way to go for noise reduction, no questions asked!


 

yeah to this^ everyone else is just trying to copy ISP at this point cuz they are looking like fools, IMO.


----------

